# CAAD10 for an Ape



## leftnose (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi guys and gals.

I'm 6'3" but I have a 30" inseam (!!!) so I have issues with standover height. I'm thinking of buying a CAAD10-4 as a first road bike (yes, that's probably a lot of bike for a first timer, but I'd like to have it last for a long time without feeling the urge to upgrade). I've ridden MTBs and flat bar hybrids for years and years but never anything for any period of time with drop bars. 

Looking at the geometry for the CAAD10, it seems like I'm pretty much stuck with the smallest size, 48. I know the best thing to do is go to the store and ride one but does anyone have any idea how this would work out: someone my size on a road bike frame that small? Yes, I am sure a long stem would be required but I'm curious to hear what everyone thinks.

Thanks.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Is that your pants inseam or a cycling inseam. Your cycling inseam is probably at least an inch longer than your pants inseam. Plus standover is not the most important issue with bike fit. You always tend to lean the bike over a bit when you stop. The length of the top tube is much more important. 

You would never fit on a 48cm bike. There is no stem that could make up that difference. Go to a few shops and try a few bikes out. Start with a 56cm and go up from there. I bet you end up fitting on nothing less than a 58cm. 

You may want to try a different model that has a more sloping top tube if it does turn out to be a problem. Cannondale doesn't have too many choices for a racing bike that has a sloping top tube so you might have to try a different brand.


----------



## litso (Mar 15, 2011)

6' 3" with a 30" inseam? Wow. I'm 5'9" with a 30" inseam, and I have short stocky legs. Sorry I'm not helping here, that just boggled my mind lol. Seems to me you could easily make up for short legs with seatpost adjustment. Being that you must have a very long torso, like Bluechip said I think you're definitely going to need one of the larger size bikes for the long top tube. I ride a 54cm at 5'9", I can't imagine someone with 6" on me being comfortable on anything close to that size.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure how you came up with 48 as your size from the geometry chart, but it won't work for you. 

A 56 or maybe 54 will be more suited. Since you are a tough fit, go to an LBS that offers a consult before hand. With your long torso, your probably be in the 120 mm stem range.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I think he was just going off the standover measurement which is not really relevant in proper fit. Hopefully he will visit a good shop that can give him some good advice.


----------



## leftnose (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys.

My commuter bike is a 54 (the only frame size I happen to remember) but I'll certainly head over to the LBS to see how things size-up.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Your probably going to need a long stem with a -17 angle...


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Won't work.

Curios how your physiology looks. Post an anonymous pic maybe?


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm almost 6'2 with a 32inch inseam but I have really long arms. There is no way in hell I could ride a 48cm bike. Being our size and riding a bike that small just wouldn't work. I ride a 58cm CAAD 10 and It fits perfectly. I'm sure your LBS will help you out.


----------

